# Is 7 weeks too young to take home



## Henry (Oct 2, 2012)

We are supposed to pick up our puppy on Sunday. It will be (not sure if we are getting a male or female) 7 weeks and 2 days old. A trainer at a big box pet store (my wife spoke with her) seemed shocked that the breeder would release the puppies at such a young age.

Is 7 weeks to young?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Henry and welcome to the forum.

No, I think most breeders let puppies go between 7 and 8 weeks. That is the prime time for them to bond with you.

Post some pictures when you get your puppy.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We too our vizlsa baby girl home at 7 weeks and 1 day. We got her from a very reputable breeder and have not had any problems at all.


----------



## Henry (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks. That's what I thought. I've lurked and learnt alot from you folks and figure it's better to ask than not.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

In the olden days, the "magic number" was the 49th day. It was propogated primarily by a well known Gun Dog trainer. As with many "that's the way it's always been" things, there's usually another side to the story. Here is a good article on puppy development and history of the 49th day.

http://www.patriotgold.com/49days.htm

We don't release any pups until a minimum of 8 weeks. As you'll read in the article, it can depend a lot on the actual Pup in the litter as to how "developmentally" old they are, as it can vary as much as a week either way of their chronological age.

Ken

P.S. It's my general observation that the vast majority of people working in the big box Pet stores may well love pets, but are incorrect or reciting myths and propoganda most of the time.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

it is standard for puppies to go home at 7 to 8 weeks.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

I picked mine up at 8 weeks but know other people/breeders who say 12 weeks ?!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

A lot of variables to consider, but it's not uncommon.
I think a lot would be up to the individaul breeder,and how comfortable they are with the new prospective owner, and what they've observed of the puppy to be picked up.
Richard Wolters did kind of "etch it in stone" in his book Gun Dog. I'm not sure though that's it's as critical as Mr. Wolters believed it to be at the time.

My V's were picked up at the following ages; and developed as outlined.

Boone.- 7 weeks. Absolute machine of a hunting dog. The complete package. Not a natural water retriever, but once taught, he excelled at it.

Silkcut.- 5 months. Best water retrieving V I've ever seen. Strong hunter on land. Only V I've ever had that I thought could handle deep water ducks from a boat.

Rush. -8 weeks. Fabulous close hunting V. Total disaster in the water. Only V I've seen that I thought would actually drown in the water before it could get back to shore.

Gunnr.- 11 months. Does it all, but just needed a chance to show it. Not a willing 
water dog, but she has all of the tools to be a great water retriever.

Tika.- 22 months. Has all of the parts to hunt, but is too dependent on her owners. Just a great little V to have around. Disaster in the water, loves to retrieve on land.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Henry said:


> Thanks. That's what I thought. I've lurked and learnt alot from you folks and figure it's better to ask than not.


the only daft question is the one that remains unasked


----------

